# Noobie Gains



## Valdosta (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi fellas I'm gunna use this to log my progress. I'm pretty new to the game so hopefully we'll see some big changes in the future. Gunna post a summary of my only cycle so far, then will mainly use this for milestones.

*First Cycle:*
600mg Test E (10 weeks)
25mg Dbol (kickstart  6 weeks)

*Starting Stats:*
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 156lbs
Bench: 185lbs
Squat: 
Deadlift: 325lbs

*Final Stats: *
Weight: 170lbs
Bench: 235lbs
Squat: 275lbs
Deadlift 445lbs

*Comments*: hadn't really trained squats for a while, so I started around 2 plates. Fucked my knee 2 weeks in and couldnt hit legs for the rest of the cycle (except calves and hamstrings). Quads actually atrophied by the end of it.
Got disgusting, painful, leaky gyno by week 2 because i didn't want an ai to kill my sex drive. Starting taking an ai and my gyno was no longer painful or swollen and didnt get worse. Sex drive was perfectly fine so I was an idiot. Running raloxifene and will post gyno progress pics if it actually does anything. Previous best was 355 on deadlift but that was a good year before the cycle; i kinda stopped training it.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 24, 2021)

*Cycle 2: *500mg Test C + 300mg Tren A

I need some diet advice here. Do you guys think 4.5k calories and 220g protein is a good baseline for this cycle? I'm a 2 weeks in already and haven't seen much change on the scale or in composition. Should I try upping my intake or give it some time? 
(went straight from previous cycle into this one)


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2021)

What do you mean by "leaky gyno"? Were you lactating?


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What do you mean by "leaky gyno"? Were you lactating?


maybe. idk. if i squeezed it tons of liquid would come out


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> maybe. idk. if i squeezed it tons of liquid would come out


Did you get bloodwork to check prolactin levels?


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Did you get bloodwork to check prolactin levels?


🗿


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> 🗿


If you're lactating from just Testosterone, adding Tren might be an issue. 

Get bloodwork, get caber, plan better.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you're lactating from just Testosterone, adding Tren might be an issue.
> 
> Get bloodwork, get caber, plan better.


The ai was enough to fix it. I think it was mainly the dbol. I would usually double up on them in the beginning (without an ai either). Gunna start actually doing bloodwork this time around


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> The ai was enough to fix it. I think it was mainly the dbol. I would usually double up on them in the beginning (without an ai either). Gunna start actually doing bloodwork this time around


But now you've added a progestin agonist in with the Trenbolone. 

You know you have prolactin issues, so adding a 19 nor might not be a good choice for you.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But now you've added a progestin agonist in with the Trenbolone.
> 
> You know you have prolactin issues, so adding a 19 nor might not be a good choice for you.


So cabers the only real way to prevent tren gyno?


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> So cabers the only real way to prevent tren gyno?


The best way is to not take compounds which cause problems. There's always another drug, or take less than the threshold. 

But caber will knock down your prolactin.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> The best way is to not take compounds which cause problems. There's always another drug, or take less than the threshold.
> 
> But caber will knock down your prolactin.


ok. i'll try to get some on hand. what else could i run to get big quick though?


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> ok. i'll try to get some on hand. what else could i run to get big quick though?


Please take no offense to this, but it's not a quick process. It takes years and years, I'm still working on it myself.

And there's no reason to run Tren on a 2nd cycle, especially when you had issues with your first. 

Don't be impatient, it's a long process.


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 24, 2021)

Most of the guys I’ve seen that want to “get big quick” run into issues. Once they come off they usually hop right back on because they notice their gains diminishing. Tren is a harsh compound for a second cycle. Bloodwork would be your best bet before starting a second cycle. Good luck my man.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 24, 2021)

Hope you get it figured out.

Sorry for being a smart ass.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 24, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> *Yup. I got my private thing going on over there which I won’t be bringing here. *I still got some blind labs on the way but I’m not sure where to post them on here. Or if it’s even allowed.


Probably a good idea as @biggerben692000  would probably have some choice comments for you, however, there are a couple of spots here you can promote and advertise. If you were to go that route though, there is even less protection for you here from skeptics vs meso.
I see you are supposedly going private soon anyways.


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 24, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Probably a good idea as @biggerben692000  would probably have some choice comments for you, however, there are a couple of spots here you can promote and advertise. If you were to go that route though, there is even less protection for you versus meso as far as skeptics.
> I see you are supposedly going private soon anyways.


Yea going private. No need to advertise here. Once express closed up shop I got a shitload of emails and had to shut the door.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 24, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Yea going private. No need to advertise here. Once express closed up shop I got a shitload of emails and had to shut the door.


I got a warning about express over a year ago. Don't know if it is true or not. I wonder if things got too hairy for them.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 24, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> Yea going private. No need to advertise here. Once express closed up shop I got a shitload of emails and had to shut the door.


Nice to see you getting to post outside of your own thread again


----------



## SkankHunt (Oct 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Nice to see you getting to post outside of your own thread again


There’s so much misinformation I see about dosages and pharma vs UGL that just make me bite my tongue lol.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 24, 2021)

SkankHunt said:


> There’s so much misinformation I see about dosages and pharma vs UGL that just make me bite my tongue lol.


I'm sure most people have been missing your input


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> ok. i'll try to get some on hand. what else could i run to get big quick though?




Brother your asking the wrong questions. You need to learn to crawl first, you're trying to Sprint. And bodybuilding is a marathon event. 

You need to start back at square one and do some quality research. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 25, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Brother your asking the wrong questions. You need to learn to crawl first, you're trying to Sprint. And bodybuilding is a marathon event.
> 
> You need to start back at square one and do some quality research.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I'll slow down once I'm in decent enough shape to not just be a skinny guy anymore


----------



## TomJ (Oct 25, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I'll slow down once I'm in decent enough shape to not just be a skinny guy anymore


You need to be in "decent enough shape" before you start brother. This stuff isn't magic. 
Don't be impatient or I promise you'll end up fucking yourself. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 25, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I'll slow down once I'm in decent enough shape to not just be a skinny guy anymore


What is your definition of decent enough shape?

Though some of the comments seem sarcastic or dismissive of your current plan, its very good feedback. This is a long slow process and rushing things seem to have already caused you some issues.

Evaluate your current situation and plan accordingly. Best of luck.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> What is your definition of decent enough shape?
> 
> Though some of the comments seem sarcastic or dismissive of your current plan, its very good feedback. This is a long slow process and rushing things seem to have already caused you some issues.
> 
> Evaluate your current situation and plan accordingly. Best of luck.


I know they're all sincerely trying to help me; I'm not taking offense to them. When I hit them with the angry face it's usually because what they're saying is true and it makes me look stupid lol. I'm hoping to be 185ish lean within a couple months here, I think that will look good on my frame (5'9") then i'll probably slow things down


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

Dropping tren. I'm not at the stage I really need that kinda polish yet. Upping to 750 test and 500 deca for 6 months. front loading with either 50mg or 100mg anadrol preworkout for 6 weeks. Any things to look out for on deca besides penis problems?


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 18, 2021)

At these doses for the length of time you stated the only advice i can give you is to get bloodwork done often. Let those results guide your decision making.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Not sure how long you've been on cycle but it's a good idea to either come off or drop down to trt for a good 8-12 weeks in between, get bloodwork, etc.
Having said that... 600 test/600 deca will always be my favorite I made the most progress on, assuming your diet is in line with that.
Anadrol makes me short fused, if you can swing it, tbol is a good addition to that cycle.
Also, like cj said, there is no quick way to getting big, unless you just want to get fat, that's totally doable.
Slow n steady wins the race. Most of us have been at it for many years to be where we are at which still wouldn't win an amateur bb show lol.
Best of luck bud - Gibz


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Not sure how long you've been on cycle but it's a good idea to either come off or drop down to trt for a good 8-12 weeks in between, get bloodwork, etc.
> Having said that... 600 test/600 deca will always be my favorite I made the most progress on, assuming your diet is in line with that.
> Anadrol makes me short fused, if you can swing it, tbol is a good addition to that cycle.
> Also, like cj said, there is no quick way to getting big, unless you just want to get fat, that's totally doable.
> ...


I've been meaning to get bloodwork done and am looking at doing it next week or something since I've got a bit of free time on my hands. I'm having trouble finding where to go. Do I just sign up for a primary care doctor somewhere nearby or is there a special place i need to go to? And what exactly do I ask for / expect it to cost / does it go on insurance? Sry that's a lot of questions but I haven't done bloods before but now seems like a good time to start


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I've been meaning to get bloodwork done and am looking at doing it next week or something since I've got a bit of free time on my hands. I'm having trouble finding where to go. Do I just sign up for a primary care doctor somewhere nearby or is there a special place i need to go to? And what exactly do I ask for / expect it to cost / does it go on insurance? Sry that's a lot of questions but I haven't done bloods before but now seems like a good time to start


Privatemdlabs.com female hormone panel.
If you can get it done with your primary do that, if not, the above link is what a lot of us use


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Privatemdlabs.com female hormone panel.
> If you can get it done with your primary do that, if not, the above link is what a lot of us use


500 bucks at labcorp 😔 nvm i may skip bloods this time around


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> 500 bucks at labcorp 😔 nvm i may skip bloods this time around


Nah man its like $150 or something. 
Never skip bloodwork it's your health and life on the line.
You can't justify spending $200+ on gear and not getting bloodwork that's just dumb.


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 18, 2021)

Check out ultalabtests.com too.

They run weekly specials and you can order individual tests pretty cheap. I got total t, e2, lipids, a cbc, and cmp done at a Quest Diagnostics done for like $90 in January.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 18, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Nah man its like $150 or something.
> Never skip bloodwork it's your health and life on the line.
> You can't justify spending $200+ on gear and not getting bloodwork that's just dumb.


Do you mind telling me the exact name of the one you get done then? Turns out I have a quest diagnostics here too so thats good that one looks cheaper


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 21, 2021)

update: got everything to start my deca cycle.
i've planned for:
50 anadrol (pwo weeks 1-7)
750 test e (weeks 1-24)
500 deca (weeks 1-24)

but i may just drop to 500 test. :/ i'm 50/50 on it


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 21, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> update: got everything to start my deca cycle.
> i've planned for:
> 50 anadrol (pwo weeks 1-7)
> 750 test e (weeks 1-24)
> ...


That's not a deca cycle, that's an anadrol cycle with deca.

But if it were me I would keep test high.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 21, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> That's not a deca cycle, that's an anadrol cycle with deca.
> 
> But if if it were me I would keep test high.


750 sounds good?


----------



## shackleford (Nov 21, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I know they're all sincerely trying to help me; I'm not taking offense to them. When I hit them with the angry face it's usually because what they're saying is true and it makes me look stupid lol. I'm hoping to be 185ish lean within a couple months here, I think that will look good on my frame (5'9") then i'll probably slow things down


fyi. i believe the angry face gives negative cred. use your emotions wisely.


----------



## iGone (Nov 21, 2021)

Just curious here and don't mean to derailany of the discourse thus far buuuuuuut,

Your first post on this thread was only 4 weeks ago and you've detailed so many different things going on.
Could you possibly give some insight on when you did that test/dbol cycle?
Now you're planning a 24 week cycle when you had such issues with the first?

Again I don't mean to pick at a scab and beat a dead horse but why don't you stick with the test higher for 16 weeks or so and assess your gains and everything else.

I myself have only a couple SARM cycles and 1 real test only cycle under my belt and that has done so much for me in terms of learning my body, learning my diet, so on and so forth.

You're 170 at 5'9 which leads me to believe you have a ton of frame left to fill. Which also means you have a lot to learn about your body and the way it responds to every aspect of bodybuilding. 
I don't have any real solid advice and I'm sorry this isn't the best comment to add but why don't you sincerely ask yourself if quick gainzzz are really worth your potential health and wellbeing.
A lot of big motherfuckers are dropping dead and having health issues, is rushing worth that?
Yes I know I'm being a bit dramatic but oh well


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

shackleford said:


> fyi. i believe the angry face gives negative cred. use your emotions wisely.


oops i switched it to a like. didn't realize that I just thought it was like an emoji


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

iGone said:


> Just curious here and don't mean to derailany of the discourse thus far buuuuuuut,
> 
> Your first post on this thread was only 4 weeks ago and you've detailed so many different things going on.
> Could you possibly give some insight on when you did that test/dbol cycle?
> ...


idc. i'm bored af :/ and 175 now dont sell me short 😡 Ny only real problem was gyno (that i know of since i didnt do bloodwork) but after I started an AI during the test/dbol cycle it stopped hurting and leaking. gotten it shrunk down quite a bit with raloxifene too. I'm barely taking any ai rn and don't have any gyno problems on 500test 300tren


----------



## shackleford (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> oops i switched it to a like. didn't realize that I just thought it was like an emoji


Sorry, I was wrong. Apparently the angry face neither adds to nor detracts from the reputation. I didnt realize the emojis even did that until I read this post in the forum news section:

Thread 'Reactions has replaced Reputation ..... for now' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/reactions-has-replaced-reputation-for-now.37474/


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Sorry, I was wrong. Apparently the angry face neither adds to nor detracts from the reputation. I didnt realize the emojis even did that until I read this post in the forum news section:
> 
> Thread 'Reactions has replaced Reputation ..... for now' https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/reactions-has-replaced-reputation-for-now.37474/


meh i'll still give em a like they were being helpful lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> 750 sounds good?


It's more common to start lower and then gradually increase to 750.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> It's more common to start lower and then gradually increase to 750.


would it make sense to go 500 while on anadrol then bump up to 750 after im outta anadrol?


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 22, 2021)

Another excellent way to control prolactin is through P5P. I would suggest this before suggesting caber. P5P has no side effects under about 1000mg per day (usual dose it around 100-300mg/day), whereas caber has a whole host of side effects. Also P5P prolactin reduction is a self limiting process, so it is pretty much impossible to crash prolactin on P5P, whereas caber can completely tank your prolactin.

EDIT: I saw you dropped tren but this still applies with deca


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> would it make sense to go 500 while on anadrol then bump up to 750 after im outta anadrol?


You would want to let your natural test production recover unless you are on TRT.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> update: got everything to start my deca cycle.
> i've planned for:
> 50 anadrol (pwo weeks 1-7)
> 750 test e (weeks 1-24)
> ...




So I'm not being a dick and I don't want to see you hurt. That's the only reason I'm going through this. I like you. 

A bomb kick start....no. Orals are used on the back end as a plateau buster.  A LOT of guys have trouble eating when on those.  No food no growth lol. Also they are a bit shitty on the liver. Don't stress your markers early in the cycle. They will trash your lipids!  Your lipids can't recover on blast. It is a extra 24 week of risk you don't need. Please don't ignore that! Considering cycling them 3 days a bomb 3 days var. This will almost get rid of the worst of the sides.

750 test...... You're pretty intent on doing this so not gonna shit on you. 

That's a big boy dose lol

Deca.  Drop it! You have already had issues with e2 and gyno. You don't need to be popping dopamine agonists like skittles. Add that much test and a bombs is a absolute recipe for disaster! 

750 test plus a oral finisher is MORE than enough! Learn to dial in before throwing the kitchen sink at it.

If 750 test and a bombs don't blow you up.....nothing will. It will be back to the drawing board for you. Consider only going 20 weeks....you returns diminish after 16 or so.

Stay safe bro. Many guys have said it. It's a marathon not a sprint.

Edit:  this is only your second cycle. You have time!


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> So I'm not being a dick and I don't want to see you hurt. That's the only reason I'm going through this. I like you.
> 
> A bomb kick start....no. Orals are used on the back end as a plateau buster.  A LOT of guys have trouble eating when on those.  No food no growth lol. Also they are a bit shitty on the liver. Don't stress your markers early in the cycle. They will trash your lipids!  Your lipids can't recover on blast. It is a extra 24 week of risk you don't need. Please don't ignore that! Considering cycling them 3 days a bomb 3 days var. This will almost get rid of the worst of the sides.
> 
> ...


gynos almost gone now ai worked magic


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> Another excellent way to control prolactin is through P5P. I would suggest this before suggesting caber. P5P has no side effects under about 1000mg per day (usual dose it around 100-300mg/day), whereas caber has a whole host of side effects. Also P5P prolactin reduction is a self limiting process, so it is pretty much impossible to crash prolactin on P5P, whereas caber can completely tank your prolactin.
> 
> EDIT: I saw you dropped tren but this still applies with deca


If people choose to use P5P, they should start it a week before cycle starts for it to be effective.

Personally, I just use caber. Never had an issue with tanked prolactin.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

deca = potential for deca dick
anadrol = strong potential for aromatization/gyno + really hard on liver

In other words make sure you have plenty of aromasin, caber, NAC, tudca, fish oil, etc.

What I would do if I were hell bent on 750:

Week 1 - Test 250mg
Week 2 - Test 500mg
Week 3 - Test 500mg - Anadrol 50mg
Week 4 - Test 500mg - Anadrol 50mg
Week 5 - Test 500mg - Anadrol 50mg
Week 6 - Test 500mg - Anadrol 50mg
Week 7 - Test 750mg - Anadrol 50mg
Week 8 - Test 750mg - Anadrol 50mg
Week 9  - Test 500mg
Week 10 - Test 250mg

Make sure you have a clean bulking diet - 6 meals a day - 2 can be protein shakes
Make sure you have a solid workout plan

...but that's just me


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> If people choose to use P5P, they should start it a week before cycle starts for it to be effective.
> 
> Personally, I just use caber. Never had an issue with tanked prolactin.


Research the side effects of caber, it goes MUCH further than just tanked prolactin. P5P is more or less side effect free at any reasonable dose.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> deca = potential for deca dick
> anadrol = strong potential for aromatization/gyno + really hard on liver
> 
> In other words make sure you have plenty of aromasin, caber, NAC, tudca, fish oil, etc.
> ...


im not hellbent on 750 i was hoping to get talked down to 500 test 500 deca but everyone tryna talk me outta the deca instead lol.
But i'm already on 500mg of test a week. I don't think i need to go down to 250 then right back up again


----------



## TomJ (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> 500 bucks at labcorp  nvm i may skip bloods this time around


If you skip bloodwork, then you skip the PEDs. If you can't afford to monitor your health you can't afford the drugs.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> im not hellbent on 750 i was hoping to get talked down to 500 test 500 deca but everyone tryna talk me outta the deca instead lol.
> But i'm already on 500mg of test a week. I don't think i need to go down to 250 then right back up again


Yeah the deca would be kind of a waste to be honest, unless maybe you low dose it for joint pain. Anadrol is one of the most powerful there is. Advanced stuff. The longer you take anadrol, the more it is going to try to aromatize your test on you.

You can skip the 250 week if you're already at 500 but I would take it all very seriously. I would get blood tests/lipid panel done, monitor blood pressure, etc. It's your life and your vital organs though.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> update: got everything to start my deca cycle.
> i've planned for:
> 50 anadrol (pwo weeks 1-7)
> 750 test e (weeks 1-24)
> ...


That’s a lot of drugs for someone trying to get to 185 lbs. I’m 240 and I don’t take that much.

You’re getting way ahead of yourself.  You need to gear it down my man.


----------



## Valdosta (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> That’s a lot of drugs for someone trying to get to 185 lbs. I’m 240 and I don’t take that much.
> 
> You’re getting way ahead of yourself.  You need to gear it down my man.


well in hoping this will put me way above 185. if it doesn't I'm just gunna quit.


----------



## iGone (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> I'm just gunna quit using gear for now.


This is what that post should've said.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> well in hoping this will put me way above 185. if it doesn't I'm just gunna quit.



500 test only would do that my man.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 22, 2021)

I have to agree with everyone else in here. I am about as impatient as they come, but even I have realized that this is a slow and steady type of deal. Blasting your ass off will not necessarily yield better results, and certainly won't lend itself to long term health.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> I have to agree with everyone else in here. I am about as impatient as they come, but even I have realized that this is a slow and steady type of deal. Blasting your ass off will not necessarily yield better results, and certainly won't lend itself to long term health.


Yep. Unfortunately, myostatin is a thing.  I suppose that it’s not totally unfortunate or we’d all have hearts the size of a Blue Whale’s.

You’re better off running smaller blasts that you can recover from quickly than you are running huge cycles for long durations.  They’re both healthier and more productive.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> Research the side effects of caber, it goes MUCH further than just tanked prolactin. P5P is more or less side effect free at any reasonable dose.


I am well aware and comfortable with the side effects of caber at the dosage I am taking it, for the short duration I'm taking it. I prefer something I know works, and that I have dialed in. But thank you for your concern.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> well in hoping this will put me way above 185. if it doesn't I'm just gunna quit.


Food will help you get to 185 or above.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Food will help you get to 185 or above.


Right?

Download a calorie tracker, find your TDEE and start eating 500 calories above that. If you don’t put on weight in 2 weeks, bump it up another 500 cal. Rinse and repeat.

A 175 lb guy does not need 1.5G of gear to grow unless they’re shredded to the bone to start with.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

In order of importance to get bigger...

1. diet - research what other bodybuilders eat during a bulking phase, use YouTube
2. weights - good to have a year or two of progress under your belt
3. test - can work wonders by itself once you have 1 and 2 perfect
4. gear - icing on the cake, used when you are as big as you can get from 1, 2, and 3, hit a plateau, etc.

Hope you take the time to do the research to learn what other successful bodybuilders do. There is lots of information here. Lots of people willing to help here. Be careful with that angry face!


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Right?
> 
> Download a calorie tracker, find your TDEE and start eating 500 calories above that. If you don’t put on weight in 2 weeks, bump it up another 500 cal. Rinse and repeat.


My assumption he's on a maintenance diet right now. If so then even better, regardless of his TDEE, just eat 500 - 700 calories above what he's eating right now.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I am well aware and comfortable with the side effects of caber at the dosage I am taking it, for the short duration I'm taking it. I prefer something I know works, and that I have dialed in. But thank you for your concern.


That's great, you seem well read so I believe you know what you're talking about, and I believe you are doing what works best for you.

The OP was not aware of the side effect profile of caber, and the side effects of caber need to be brought to his attention instead of just continuously reaffirming the use of a drug with a rather nasty profile of side effects. We, as a community, would be doing a disservice to him by not making him aware. I fully believe that everyone should educate themselves as much as possible with the things they're putting into their body, but we know this is not the case for many AAS users.

It is not our responsibility to make sure he is educated, but it is our responsibility to make sure that we don't throw out potentially reckless recommendations.

I love tren and I react very well to it with minimal sides, but I still caution people against it


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> That's great, you seem well read so I believe you know what you're talking about, and I believe you are doing what works best for you.
> 
> The OP was not aware of the side effect profile of caber, and the side effects of caber need to be brought to his attention instead of just continuously reaffirming the use of a drug with a rather nasty profile of side effects. We, as a community, would be doing a disservice to him by not making him aware. I fully believe that everyone should educate themselves as much as possible with the things they're putting into their body, but we know this is not the case for many AAS users.
> 
> ...


Fair point, but I wouldn't go so far as to say that recommending caber without mentioning the side effects is reckless.

The side effect profile studied is under the context of parkinson's, for long term usage, and at dosages well above what we take.

The studies involving low dosages start at 1mg/week; where as we tend to take 0.5mg total per week, and had no reported side effects from taking the drug for 3-6 months straight.

I won't dismiss the concern around caber, people should be concerned around their health. I encourage everyone to go do their reading on pubmed and make a decision for themselves


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Fair point, but I wouldn't go so far as to say that recommending caber without mentioning the side effects is reckless.
> 
> The side effect profile studied is under the context of parkinson's, for long term usage, and at dosages well above what we take.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with Send on this...words I never thought I would say!

I'm taking caber with zero side effects. I have never even heard of any side effects until I looked them up. Most seem to have no problems with caber as far as I can tell.

However I do agree that natural is usually better in general and I do think it is very good to research what you put in your body.

It just so happens that I take a B complex which includes P-5-P anyway. I take it for the purposes of energy and muscles though.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

You really shouldn’t need caber if your E2 is under control with 19-nors. I mean, to each their own and obviously everyone reacts differently, but as long as I don’t let my estrogen creep up deca never really gives me any sides at all.

Dopamine is the chemical primarily responsible for signalling the pituitary to release prolactin, but E2 also has a very strong effect.

If caber works for you that’s awesome, but it’s far from necessary unless you’re taking enough deca to make Rich Piana worry about your health.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You really shouldn’t need caber if your E2 is under control with 19-nors. I mean, to each their own and obviously everyone reacts differently, but as long as I don’t let my estrogen creep up deca never really gives me any sides at all.
> 
> Dopamine is the chemical primarily responsible for signalling the pituitary to release prolactin, but E2 also has a very strong effect.
> 
> If caber works for you that’s awesome, but it’s far from necessary unless you’re taking enough deca to make Rich Piana worry about your health.


I don't know dude!

Last week

125mg Test C x 2
40mg NPP x 2
50mg P5P x 2 (plus 4mg x 2 in multivitamin)
0.25mg Caber x 2
12.5mg Aromasin x 2

...and got deca dick anyway.

Going to change my dosages this week and see how it goes.

I agree that everyone reacts differently!


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You really shouldn’t need caber if your E2 is under control with 19-nors. I mean, to each their own and obviously everyone reacts differently, but as long as I don’t let my estrogen creep up deca never really gives me any sides at all.
> 
> Dopamine is the chemical primarily responsible for signalling the pituitary to release prolactin, but E2 also has a very strong effect.
> 
> If caber works for you that’s awesome, but it’s far from necessary unless you’re taking enough deca to make Rich Piana worry about your health.


Not true; we actually have a very good article, written by our own @MrRippedZilla, as to why that's the case. Prolactin can, and often will, rise independently of E2.

Also, you have it backwards. Dopamine does not signal the pituitary to release prolactin, but rather it is the inhibiting of dopamine that increases prolactin. This is one of the reasons caber works in the first place to reduce prolactin, because it's a dopamine receptor agonist _(it increases dopamine, which decreases prolactin)._

Lastly, everyone's sensitivity to E2, prolactin, etc. is independent to the next person. It's not for you to say that it's not necessary. Only a person's blood work will tell them that.






						Prolactin: why "control your E2 and everything will be fine" is both dangerous & wrong
					

Prolactin: why "control your E2 and everything will be fine" is both dangerous & wrong  45 mins of Prolactin talk, which is why I've added cliff notes for those not able to tolerate that level of British-ness: https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Y4qiZ0rX9L   Cliff notes  - We have multiple anecdotal...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Also, you have it backwards. Dopamine does not signal the pituitary to release prolactin, but rather it is the inhibiting of dopamine that increases prolactin. This is one of the reasons caber works in the first place to reduce prolactin, because it's a dopamine receptor agonist _(it increases dopamine, which decreases prolactin)._


I didn’t say that increased dopamine raises prolactin. I said that it’s the chemical primarily responsible for signalling production… which it is.

That’s also why depression medication can cause prolactin issues. Paxil is notorious for causing ED.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I didn’t say that increased dopamine raises prolactin. I said that it’s the chemical primarily responsible for signalling production… which it is.


But dopamine does not signal the pituitary to produce prolactin. Dopamine inhibits prolactin.

I explained this very clearly in my post. This isn't an opinion, it's a fact. If you had said that dopamine regulates prolactin secretion, then that would have been a more correct statement since there is a feedback loop between prolactin and dopamine.

If dopamine signaled for prolactin to be produced, then we'd all be walking around with cow teets that need milking 😂


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> But dopamine does not signal the pituitary to produce prolactin. Dopamine inhibits prolactin.
> 
> I explained this very clearly in my post. This isn't an opinion, it's a fact. If you had said that dopamine regulates prolactin secretion, then that would have been a more correct statement since there is a feedback loop between prolactin and dopamine.
> 
> If dopamine signaled for prolactin to be produced, then we'd all be walking around will cow teets that need milking 😂


A negative signal is still a signal. It’s still dopamine regulating the increase or cessation of prolactin production. It’s called negative feedback: too much of something causes production to shut down.

The HPTA works the same way.

I didn’t say or even imply that high dopamine raises prolactin. At all.  I said that it’s the chemical primarily responsible for signalling production, which it is.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> A negative signal is still a signal. It’s still dopamine causing the increase or cessation of prolactin production. It’s called negative feedback: too much of something causes production to shut down.
> 
> The HPTA works the same way.


I'm glad you're clarifying, but you said that dopamine signals the production of prolactin. This is factually incorrect. Dopamine, just by existing in the body, inhibits prolactin. Dopamine never signals for an increase in prolactin; which you keep saying it does. There are many other pathways that directly signal for prolactin to be secreted.

Had you said thyroid releasing hormones signals for production of prolactin, then that would be technically true... although the inhibitory effect from dopamine will trump the stimulation from TRH.

Here's a quote from a pubmed article, sourced at the end of this post. I won't be replying anymore on this particular subject, because it's turning into a pissing match. I don't care about being right; the medical/biological/endocrinology source materials are what matter when trying to understand all the various PRL pathways.



> Thyrotropin-releasing hormone (TRH) and dopamine are both released by the hypothalamus and have activity in modulating lactotophic activity. Dopamine is tonically (i.e. continuous) secreted by dopaminergic neurons that project from the arcuate nucleus of the hypothalamus into the anterior pituitary gland via infundibulum. This pathway is called the tuberoinfundibular pathway. The dopamine that is released at the terminal buttons of the nerves, acts on lactotrophic cels through D2-receptors modulating intracellular signaling *and inhibiting prolactin synthesis*.





			Physiology, Prolactin - StatPearls - NCBI Bookshelf


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I'm glad you're clarifying, but you said that dopamine signals the production of prolactin. This is factually incorrect. Dopamine, just by existing in the body, inhibits prolactin.


Dopamine acts as a signal to control production.  Whether it’s negative or positive feedback, which chemical controls the feedback?  You’re basically arguing that a traffic light doesn’t control the flow of traffic because red lights stop traffic.

The light is still the signal for traffic to proceed or not whether it’s green (low dopamine) or red (high dopamine).

I wouldn’t even be arguing with you if you hadn’t misconstrued what I said and proceeded to run with it.  I’m not even disagreeing with you about the biological process. High dopamine = high prolactin is what you said that I said. It’s not what I actually said at all.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

I can piss farther than both of you put together.

See what I did there?

Plus I am almost always never wrong so...yeah!


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I can piss farther than both of you put together.
> 
> See what I did there?
> 
> Plus I am almost always never wrong so...yeah!


I need to cut back on the masteron, apparently.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Dopamine acts as a signal to control production.  Whether it’s negative or positive feedback, which chemical controls the feedback?  You’re basically arguing that a traffic light doesn’t control the flow of traffic because red lights stop traffic.
> 
> The light is still the signal for traffic to proceed or not whether it’s green (low dopamine) or red (high dopamine).
> 
> I wouldn’t even be arguing with you if you hadn’t misconstrued what I said and proceeded to run with it.  I’m not even disagreeing with you about the biological process. High dopamine = high prolactin is what you said that I said. It’s not what I actually said at all.


I misconstrued nothing, I read your original post exactly the way it was written. Maybe try saying things correctly. Sorry that stating you were wrong on multiple "points" has caused you to react instead of digest what I've explained. Perhaps I should've softened my statements to make you more receptive to the content of what I was actually saying to you.

BTW, your explanation is still wrong... but your analogy is closer to being correct. Though it would have been better to use plumbing in a house as the analogy.

Water _(prolactin)_ is always ready to flow through the pipes in your house. It was put into the pipes either by the city or by a well pump _(signaling)_. Water _(prolactin)_ would flow freely if the faucet/tap was opened _(low dopamine)_. Closing the faucet/tap _(high dopamine)_ will slow or stop the flow of water _(prolactin) _depending on how much you close it_. _Despite the action by the faucet/tap _(dopamine), _it cannot create water _(prolactin)_ to put into your pipes.

In this example, the faucet/tap inhibits water flow that would happen if nothing was in the way of the pipes opening. The faucet/tap does not put water into the pipes itself _(i.e. signaling)_

Dopamine allows prolactin to be inhibited or uninhibited. It does not cause the pituitary to release or stimulate production or prolactin into the body 

It may seem trivial to you, but the MOA and signaling pathways are very different than the simplistic way you are portraying it.

With that, I've provided enough information for readers to begin their own investigation/research if they choose to do so. And now I really am done with this topic.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I misconstrued nothing, I read your original post exactly the way it was written. Maybe try saying things correctly. Sorry that stating you were wrong on multiple "points" has caused you to react instead of digest what I've explained. Perhaps I should've softened my statements to make you more receptive to the content of what I was actually saying to you.


Oh good lord. Get over yourself 🙄



> Dopamine allows prolactin to be inhibited or uninhibited.



Which is what I said?

I get it, you like people to think of you as the “science guy.”


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I get it, you like people to think of you as the “science guy.”


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Oh good lord. Get over yourself 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe he prefers the term "overachiever"


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 22, 2021)

To OP I can tell you this steroids are not the magic bullet that you are looking for and if I were you and knowing what I know thjs is what you should be doing

Test pick an Ester 750mgs-1000mgs weekly
GH work up from 2ius ED as high as the sides will allow titration is .5iu weekly
Insulin start with 10ius humulinr before your first carb meal 5-10ius Humalog before other carb meals you could try the milos protocol which involves a couple shakes pre and post workout with Humalog pre and post

Careful with log it always makes me groggy no matter how much I eat. I bounced around with my dosages and right now 25ius humulin works the log between 6 and 8 is working. I went as high as 15 and felt sick.

The workout shakes thing with insulin does work well, pricey but effective.

Your choice but my belief is that test is best save the syinge space for more test and I recently added masteron to keep estrogen down jt works very well. Orals suck save them for later.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Oh good lord. Get over yourself 🙄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I am obviously awesome.. no need to get over myself. 😎

I guess passive insults are a way to win something. I'm not sure what it wins but I guess something was won with those statements? I'll choose to keep the conversation to the facts; going after the person in a knowledge/fact based conversation would just make me look weak. 😁


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Nah, I am obviously awesome.. no need to get over myself. 😎
> 
> I guess passive insults are a way to win something. I'm not sure what it wins but I guess something was won with those statements? I'll choose to keep the conversation to the facts; going after the person in a knowledge/fact based conversation would just make me look weak. 😁


I hope you know that I was just trying to de-fuse the whole thing by making you guys laugh.

Science wins! 

Muscle ≥ E = mc^2


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I hope you know that I was just trying to de-fuse the whole thing by making you guys laugh.
> 
> Science wins!
> 
> Muscle ≥ E = mc^2


I grew up watching Bill Nye before school. Who could ever be upset with that hype ass theme song 🤣


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Nah, I am obviously awesome.. no need to get over myself. 😎
> 
> I guess passive insults are a way to win something. I'm not sure what it wins but I guess something was won with those statements? I'll choose to keep the conversation to the facts; going after the person in a knowledge/fact based conversation would just make me look weak. 😁


Neither of the things that I said were passive aggressive or insults my dude, since we’re being fact-based 😜


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

Can't we all just get along? 😁


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Can't we all just get along? 😁


Absolutely. I’m not one to hold grudges.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## shackleford (Nov 22, 2021)

i always think of @Test_subject in my mind as "Front Squat Bert".


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 22, 2021)

shackleford said:


> i always think of @Test_subject in my mind as "Front Squat Bert".


That's a cool nickname!


----------



## Send0 (Nov 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Can't we all just get along? 😁


That rubber ducky has seen some shit... the horrors it could tell you about.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 22, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Can't we all just get along? 😁


My favorite sesame street characters.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 22, 2021)

shackleford said:


> i always think of @Test_subject in my mind as "Front Squat Bert".


I can live with that nickname lol. 

I’m getting it back!  I hit 385 last week. Going for a dub tomorrow.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 23, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I can live with that nickname lol.
> 
> I’m getting it back!  I hit 385 last week. Going for a dub tomorrow.


On front squats??? With correct form?


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 23, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> On front squats??? With correct form?


Yessir. I hit 415 pre COVID bullshit.  Grindy as fuck but I got it up.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 23, 2021)

Dayum


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 10, 2021)

fellas kinda hijacked my thread but im gunna posting progress updates on my deca cycle here again. 
Day 10:
morning weight 178lbs
no change in lifts
someone at the gym said i looked big. i said thats what she said. 
kinda beginning to grow pecs, never really had them before


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 10, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> fellas kinda hijacked my thread but im gunna posting progress updates on my deca cycle here again.
> Day 10:
> morning weight 178lbs
> no change in lifts
> ...


Dude-this is the gayest moment of my life but please post a couple quarter turns don't have to flex your structure looks interesting. How tall are you?

Deca takes a long time to kick. Close to 2 months for me and its seems to get better over time.


----------



## eazy (Dec 10, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> How tall are you?


Height: 5'9"


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 10, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Dude-this is the gayest moment of my life but please post a couple quarter turns don't have to flex your structure looks interesting. How tall are you?
> 
> Deca takes a long time to kick. Close to 2 months for me and its seems to get better over time.


5'9. let me look it up and see how to do it real quick. ik ive heard it takes forever to kick in and some people say it barely does anything for them when it does 😭 but im optimistic


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 10, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> 5'9. let me look it up and see how to do it real quick. ik ive heard it takes forever to kick in and some people say it barely does anything for them when it does 😭 but im optimistic


i'll try to pose after my workout tonight theyve got good lighting there


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 10, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> i'll try to pose after my workout tonight theyve got good lighting there


Too much effort I'm not going to fuck you. Your height is about right too. Just want to see skeletal structure and insertions. You stay pretty lean year round yeah?


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 11, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Too much effort I'm not going to fuck you. Your height is about right too. Just want to see skeletal structure and insertions. You stay pretty lean year round yeah?


yeah i can never eat enough 😔 been doing 39 eggs a day recently tho. hopefully gunna be seeing some changes soon


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 11, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Too much effort I'm not going to fuck you. Your height is about right too. Just want to see skeletal structure and insertions. You stay pretty lean year round yeah?


*30 eggs not 39
heres a front and back view. idk how to do a quarter turned one, especially with the phone. had a knee explosion 2 weeks into blasting. just started working legs again recently, theyre ass


----------



## Send0 (Dec 11, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> *30 eggs not 39
> heres a front and back view. idk how to do a quarter turned one, especially with the phone. had a knee explosion 2 weeks into blasting. just started working legs again recently, theyre ass


You look better natty than half the users here on gear, myself included. Keep up the excellent work brother! 😎


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You look better natty than half the users here on gear, myself included. Keep up the excellent work brother! 😎


im not actually natty lol its fun to be a fake natty so i sometimes say it in other threads 🤣 sry


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 11, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> im not actually natty lol its fun to be a fake natty so i sometimes say it in other threads 🤣 sry


You should make an Instagram account and start a supplement line.


----------



## eazy (Dec 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You should make an Instagram account and start a supplement line.


that would bring it full circle


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> You should make an Instagram account and start a supplement line.


@Yano is hopping in with me on my new business. Protein powder flavored like typical sauces and stuff so u can add it to all ur foods. like garlic for italian dishes, barbeque sauce, and ketchup flavors


----------



## Send0 (Dec 11, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> im not actually natty lol its fun to be a fake natty so i sometimes say it in other threads 🤣 sry


Sorry about that. I misunderstood your first post in the thread. I thought that *this* was your first cycle, and that you were natty up until this point.

Sorry about that, hopefully it didn't feel/sound like an insult 😂


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Sorry about that. I misunderstood your first post in the thread. I thought that *this* was your first cycle, and that you were natty up until this point.
> 
> Sorry about that, hopefully it didn't feel/sound like an insult 😂


u did say i look natty after 4 months of blasting i was gunma cry 🤣 but ik im probably just now nearing my natty potential anyway cuz i was kinda shit as a natty


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 11, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> @Yano is hopping in with me on my new business. Protein powder flavored like typical sauces and stuff so u can add it to all ur foods. like garlic for italian dishes, barbeque sauce, and ketchup flavors


I don’t hate that idea. Imagine a flavoured protein powder that you could sprinkle over popcorn etc.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 11, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I don’t hate that idea. Imagine a flavoured protein powder that you could sprinkle over popcorn etc.


exactly. butter would be top seller


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 12, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> exactly. butter would be top seller


It's been tried before. There was high protein ice cream not long ago, high protein everything from popcorn to waffles to anything. Never goes anywhere, taste always shit raw materials either cost too much or come from places you won't put in your body and end of the day gimmicky. Gimmicks will draw a little curiosity one time as long as it's cheap but you want repeat customers over time and this idea will not give you that sorry.


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 12, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> *30 eggs not 39
> heres a front and back view. idk how to do a quarter turned one, especially with the phone. had a knee explosion 2 weeks into blasting. just started working legs again recently, theyre ass


You have potential. If bodybuilding is your passion you can take it as far as you really want to. And work on your legs dammit.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 13, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Gimmicks will draw a little curiosity one time as long as it's cheap but you want repeat customers over time and this idea will not give you that sorry.


then why are rolled ice cream places still in business 🤔


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 13, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> You have potential. If bodybuilding is your passion you can take it as far as you really want to. And work on your legs dammit.


thanks. i have been going hard on them you should see where they were 3 weeks ago. had knee problems 2 weeks into starting blasting. so everything blew up but my legs 😭


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 13, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> thanks. i have been going hard on them you should see where they were 3 weeks ago. had knee problems 2 weeks into starting blasting. so everything blew up but my legs 😭


I hear excuses and don't see your getaway sticks improving so get on it.

Also "going hard" means different things to different people. I can look at your legs and I know more or less how hard you Train them. 

So I expect progress pics In two weeks if you have a gift it will be obvious if you apply yourself. Even flex wheeler worked hard.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 13, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I hear excuses and don't see your getaway sticks improving so get on it.
> 
> Also "going hard" means different things to different people. I can look at your legs and I know more or less how hard you Train them.
> 
> So I expect progress pics In two weeks if you have a gift it will be obvious if you apply yourself. Even flex wheeler worked hard.


ima tom platz the shit for the next 2 weeks and post an update just for u


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 13, 2021)

Next two leg workouts follow Dorians routine I will explain quickly

First ride stationary 5 min light effort get blood in knees

Stretch
Groin
Abductors
Hips
Glutes
Hams
Quads
Calves

Extensions pyramid up starting at light weight 20 reps till you can do about 8 going ham at this point either get some forced reps or do rest pause till you get about4 more.

Leg press seat back all the way back to give fullest ROM 
Pyramid up in weight starting light 12 reps till 6-8 100% effort with two (2) weight drops. You need to recruit two helpers for this. After you hit failure (HIT FAILURE REMEMBER THAT) 2 plates come off each side crank out as many as you can (Life and death) again strip 2 plates off each side and go to failure. I made a video of me doing this Millard and @MisterSuperGod  each have a copy (though I recorded the effort to Impress @BigBaldBeardGuy  he stopped giving a fuck and I never sent him a copy sadly) maybe he can post it to show how to do the weight drops. They have to be done so fast you never stop moving its a fluid motion.  I almost never got people to.do the weight drops fast enough. if ****IF**** you manage to go ham and do this correctly your legs will explode with size and strength. 

Now hack squats 2 sets first set light east 8 reps second set done to failure shooting for 6 or 7 reps if you get to 10 add more weight the next workout.

Vomit

Hams lying leg curls 
Stiff deads
Single leg leg curls

Calves
Blah blah calf raises or somethjbg .big calves etc


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 13, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> ima tom platz the shit for the next 2 weeks and post an update just for u


I just outlined what you should do and yes take before shots so we can compare


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 18, 2021)

How is it going?


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 18, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> How is it going?


day 1 went great then my knee got hurt again and day 2 had to be light. it's feeling better again but i was sick yesterday and missed them gym. gunna go heavy again tonight


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 18, 2021)

I see yeah it's rough when knees "get hurt" and you get so sick you literally can't make it to the John let alone go to the gym. Tragedy laden first week all around I guess. ..


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 19, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I see yeah it's rough when knees "get hurt" and you get so sick you literally can't make it to the John let alone go to the gym. Tragedy laden first week all around I guess. ..


yep just had another shit leg day. ive got this "osgood schlatter" bs where theres tissue pinned between my knee and shin that gets squished on any type of pressing movement. i'll still post before and after of the 2 weeks. dont expect any results tho. i cant hit quads at all. anything as intense as 135 on squats // 4 plates leg press hurts.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 24, 2021)

legs are a lost cause. i'll try to do leg extensions once my knee feels better again, but any heavy lifting's going to inflame them again. 

on a positive note, i now have clear chest and delt veins.


----------



## CJ (Dec 24, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> legs are a lost cause. i'll try to do leg extensions once my knee feels better again, but any heavy lifting's going to inflame them again.
> 
> on a positive note, i now have clear chest and delt veins.


You ever try occlusion training? 

It's a technique usually used during injuries, where blood flow is restricted, lighter weights are used, and a ridiculous pump occurs. 

Might be worth a shot. 🤷‍♂️

Quick little primer on it... https://gunsmithfitness.com/blogs/news/your-complete-guide-to-occlusion-training-and-doing-it-right


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You ever try occlusion training?
> 
> It's a technique usually used during injuries, where blood flow is restricted, lighter weights are used, and a ridiculous pump occurs.
> 
> ...



Limb sized cock ring.


----------



## Yano (Dec 24, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Limb sized cock ring.


Limb sized ? no this is the same one I use all ... the .... uh ... never mind.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 24, 2021)

This training method is appendage specific. NOT to be used for the entire body. Ask David Carradine.

Pro tip. If you must....., use a spotter!


----------



## Yano (Dec 24, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This training method is appendage specific. NOT to be used for the entire body. Ask David Carradine.
> 
> Pro tip. If you must....., use a spotter!


Was asked to give a speech at a funeral years ago for a close family friend. Apparently saying " at least he died doing some thing he loved  " is frowned upon in the case of auto erotic asphyxiation .... who would of guessed.


----------



## Yano (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 24, 2021)

Yano said:


> View attachment 16513




Honestly lol. It's one of my favorite things to do. As soon as someone smarter than me like @CJ275 gives a intelligent and valid answer.  It's my time to shine, and derail everything with stanglebation talks.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 24, 2021)

Yano said:


> View attachment 16513


all my threads get hijacked lol


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You ever try occlusion training?
> 
> It's a technique usually used during injuries, where blood flow is restricted, lighter weights are used, and a ridiculous pump occurs.
> 
> ...


hadnt heard of it


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 25, 2021)

new bench max 😁 265. took about 20 seconds and me telling the spotter multiple times not to touch it midrep cuz ive got it. idk why my bench takes so damn long


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 27, 2021)

obtained a deep fryer for christmas. ive been eating 30 raw eggs a day but plan to drop that down to 20 and eat about 4/5lb of chicken. going to start using whey again, in the morning and after work outs. still not going to bank on it as a main food source in my diet though


----------



## CJ (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> ... ive been eating 30 raw eggs a day but plan to drop that down to 20...


You're GROSS!!!  🤢🤢🤢🤮


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> eating 30 raw eggs a day but plan to drop that down to 20



Ummm why?


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 27, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Ummm why?


cuz ill be eating the chicken instead so i dont need as many eggs


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> cuz ill be eating the chicken instead so i dont need as many eggs



Why RAW eggs in that quantity?


----------



## Yano (Dec 27, 2021)

30 eggs a day ....


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

30 eggs a day... Out of curiosity, when was the last time you got blood work, specifically testing for lipids?

Everyone says dietary fat doesn't effect cholesterol, but I'd like everyone to tell that to my blood work. I'd also be interested in seeing the diets and blood work of everyone who says this.

For me specifically, whole eggs significantly elevate both my HDL and my LDL. Unfortunately it's not proportional.. my LDL gets jacks up way higher than my HDL.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> 30 eggs a day... Out of curiosity, when was the last time you got blood work, specifically testing for lipids?
> 
> Everyone says dietary fat doesn't effect cholesterol, but I'd like everyone to tell that to my blood work. I'd also be interested in seeing the diets and blood work of everyone who says this.
> 
> For me specifically, whole eggs significantly elevate both my HDL and my LDL. Unfortunately it's not proportional.. my LDL gets jacks up way higher than my HDL.


Here is my blood work from July 8th of this year; where I was eating about 10-12 whole eggs per day. I've also attached blood work taken on August 18th (5 weeks later) where I did not eat any whole eggs during that time frame.

Yes, I really did a random ass test to see how eggs and other fats would effect my lipids. I do things random things like this fairly regularly to understand exactly how my body works.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 27, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Why RAW eggs in that quantity?


cuz i hate esting so i just take them like shots. takes like 2 minutes to do 7-8 eggs



Send0 said:


> 30 eggs a day... Out of curiosity, when was the last time you got blood work, specifically testing for lipids?
> 
> Everyone says dietary fat doesn't effect cholesterol, but I'd like everyone to tell that to my blood work. I'd also be interested in seeing the diets and blood work of everyone who says this.
> 
> For me specifically, whole eggs significantly elevate both my HDL and my LDL. Unfortunately it's not proportional.. my LDL gets jacks up way higher than my HDL.


doing the whole "bloodwork" thing when i finish anadrol


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> cuz i hate esting so i just take them like shots. takes like 2 minutes to do 7-8 eggs
> 
> 
> doing the whole "bloodwork" thing when i finish anadrol


Did you get baseline blood work before you started taking any AAS?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> cuz i hate esting so i just take them like shots. takes like 2 minutes to do 7-8 eggs



Lol fair enough.  Just curious.  I personally make shit tons of wraps with rice or barley, meat and salsa. I can fit 5 to 6 eggs per wrap. Whole real food will always work better


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 27, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Lol fair enough.  Just curious.  I personally make shit tons of wraps with rice or barley, meat and salsa. I can fit 5 to 6 eggs per wrap.


grosss. they taste disgusting thats why i do them like shots. the white surrounds the yolk so its flavorless


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> grosss. they taste disgusting thats why i do them like shots. the white surrounds the yolk so its flavorless



Hmmm. I can't eat store bought.  I wonder if that could be part of it? I get mine next door and it's a night and day difference!


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 27, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hmmm. I can't eat store bought.  I wonder if that could be part of it? I get mine next door and it's a night and day difference!


dam. i get everything at walmart cuz im poor


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> dam. i get everything at walmart cuz im poor



Hahahahah!!!!!! So you are paying double!


How far are you from rural communities?


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 27, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hahahahah!!!!!! So you are paying double!
> 
> 
> How far are you from rural communities?


not far. its like 7 bucks for 60 eggs at walmart. how much u get em for?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> not far. its like 7 bucks for 60 eggs at walmart. how much u get em for?


$2 and up a dozen.  $4 and up for the absolute free range as they take a ton of work.

Keep in mind eggs in Canada are $7 a dozen for mid range at a store

Our food prices are stupid

It could be a month or more from harvest to Wal-Mart shelves 

All the proteins have gone to shit


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 27, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> $2 and up a dozen.  $4 and up for the absolute free range as they take a ton of work.
> 
> Keep in mind eggs in Canada are $7 a dozen for mid range at a store
> 
> ...


damn thats rough. a lot of stores in smaller communities here are running dry of essentials from time to time but cities are staying relatively stocked


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 27, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> damn thats rough. a lot of stores in smaller communities here are running dry of essentials from time to time but cities are staying relatively stocked



Very strange. It's exactly to opposite here. I'm pretty well insulated from it all. All I need to do is grab a gun and walk out the front door lol. Guess I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## Yano (Dec 28, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hmmm. I can't eat store bought.  I wonder if that could be part of it? I get mine next door and it's a night and day difference!


We eat mostly duck eggs , bro in law raises them and I can  get eggs when ever I call , so much better than store bought.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 28, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> what else could i run to get big quick though?


.... FOOD. I almost forgot, be sure to pull, squat, and ohp.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

I noticed I got no response on the baseline bloodwork... Only a sad face reaction. I'm going to take that as in that you didn't do that.

I feel like almost everyone fucks that up. Now you'll never know how much you've improved/recovered prior to starting this cycle. Anyway, post up your new bloodwork when you get a chance.

And like @Fvckinashman said earlier... stop eating like an asshole.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Dec 28, 2021)

Yano said:


> We eat mostly duck eggs , bro in law raises them and I can  get eggs when ever I call , so much better than store bought.



I'm jealous!  They are my favorite. One day I will get some ducks, thinking Indian runners.  Wife was pissed enough at 30 turkey's and 40 cows showing up unannounced lol


----------



## Send0 (Dec 28, 2021)

Assuming these are large eggs, then they are worth 70 calories each... Containing on average 5g fat and 6g protein each.

If you are eating 30 eggs per day, then 2100 calories come from raw eggs. Of that, 720 calories comes from 180g protein and 1350 calories comes from 150g fat.

On top of this it is liquid, so you likely aren't getting all the nutrition out of it that you could since it will pass through the gut much faster.

On top of that, there are proteins in raw eggs that will bind essential minerals and vitamins your body needs... preventing their absorption. Such as iron, vit B, and others.

I repeat, like @Fvckinashman said... stop eating like an asshole. I would rather see you eat fewer calories, but 100% whole food, compared to this cluster fuck of a diet you've made for yourself.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 28, 2021)

With all the quality info on the internet for eating like a bodybuilder who wants to gain muscle - it never ceases to amaze me how many people ignore it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 3, 2022)

been throwing calves in more frequently. leg press calf raises with 640. since my knees fucked i think theyve surpassed my quads


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 12, 2022)

started deadlifting again for fun. not gunna train it religiously, but i threw up 475 pretty easy. tried 500, failed, and began repping 405. then i realized my hands were bleeding everywhere and had to leave the gym to get bandages.
literally on my first exercise. kinda sucked.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 13, 2022)

deadlifted 500 today. new pr. hands fell apart again lol. an actual deadlift. not that sumo crap. no straps. no belt. nearing 190 morning weight


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 16, 2022)

yet another dieting mistake:
been buying 5lbs of raw chicken breast to eat over the course of 2 days. my thought process: 2.5lbs breast a day, 140g protein per lb, puts me at like 350g protein. Didnt realize the number 140 referred to the contents of cooked meat. so after cooking, im left with like a pound and a half and im way under shooting my goal, likely why ive only gained 8-10ish pounds the last couple months. gunna add whey back in; seems like the only way to meet my goals


----------



## iGone (Feb 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> yet another dieting mistake:
> been buying 5lbs of raw chicken breast to eat over the course of 2 days. my thought process: 2.5lbs breast a day, 140g protein per lb, puts me at like 350g protein. Didnt realize the number 140 referred to the contents of cooked meat. so after cooking, im left with like a pound and a half and im way under shooting my goal, likely why ive only gained 8-10ish pounds the last couple months. gunna add whey back in; seems like the only way to meet my goals


You weigh what 190 lbs? You don't fucking need 350g of protein. Everyone is beating a dead horse giving you advice and you're just ignoring it. 
Everything you're doing is a mistake and you're not learning from them.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 16, 2022)

iGone said:


> You weigh what 190 lbs? You don't fucking need 350g of protein. Everyone is beating a dead horse giving you advice and you're just ignoring it.
> Everything you're doing is a mistake and you're not learning from them.


im not near 350 i was at like 180 maybe. gunna try to get closer to 280


----------



## Send0 (Feb 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> yet another dieting mistake:
> been buying 5lbs of raw chicken breast to eat over the course of 2 days. my thought process: 2.5lbs breast a day, 140g protein per lb, puts me at like 350g protein. Didnt realize the number 140 referred to the contents of cooked meat. so after cooking, im left with like a pound and a half and im way under shooting my goal, likely why ive only gained 8-10ish pounds the last couple months. gunna add whey back in; seems like the only way to meet my goals


I can't tell what you're talking about here. None of it makes sense.

Calories and macros are based on raw food, not cooked.

2.5lbs (40oz) of chicken breast contains anywhere between ~230g - 260g of protein; depending on if they've been injected with any kind of solution (check the label). So you are getting between 92g - 104g of protein per pound of chicken breast.

Secondly, 8-10lbs in a couple of months is excellent!!! I don't see you gaining more just because you eat more protein. You only really need about 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight. Backfill the rest of your diet with carbs and fats instead.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I can't tell what you're talking about here. None of it makes sense.
> 
> Calories and macros are based on raw food, not cooked.
> 
> ...


my confusion is around the amount of protein in a chicken breast. my chicken breasts are all around .8lbs before cooking. after cooking, theyre probably like .45lbs, dont have a food scale so im not sure. so im having trouble measuring my protein intake because i dont know if I go with the cooked or uncooked measurement.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> my confusion is around the amount of protein in a chicken breast. my chicken breasts are all around .8lbs before cooking. after cooking, theyre probably like .45lbs, dont have a food scale so im not sure. so im having trouble measuring my protein intake because i dont know if I go with the cooked or uncooked measurement.


Again, it doesn't matter what the weight is cooked. It only matters what the weight is raw. There's no way you can guess how much you are taking in without using a scale.

Spend $10-15 and get a scale.

Everything in my earlier post stands. Once again, I reiterate that cooked weight doesn't matter. Only the raw weight matters. This goes for all food (produce and meats) not just chicken.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Again, it doesn't matter what the weight is cooked. It only matters what the weight is raw. There's no way you can guess how much you are taking in without using a scale.
> 
> Spend $10-15 and get a scale.
> 
> Everything in my earlier post stands. Once again, I reiterate that cooked weight doesn't matter. Only the raw weight matters. This goes for all food (produce and meats) not just chicken.


i dont really need a scale then. i buy 2 5lb packs of chicken at walmart, each come with 6 breasts. then i just eat 3 a day and that lasts me 4 days. so each should be roughly 2.5lbs raw


----------



## Send0 (Feb 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i dont really need a scale then. i buy 2 5lb packs of chicken at walmart, each come with 6 breasts. then i just eat 3 a day and that lasts me 4 days. so each should be roughly 2.5lbs raw


What about every other food you eat?

You need to get a scale. Each chicken breast does not weigh the same amount. Sometimes the package doesn't even weigh the amount the label says it does.

As it stands you are trying to do some weird math to convert cooked food to the raw nutritional value, which you didn't come close to calculating correctly. Dont be cheap, get a scale.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What about every other food you eat?
> 
> You need to get a scale. Each chicken breast does not weigh the same amount. Sometimes the package doesn't even weigh the amount the label says it does.
> 
> As it stands you are trying to do some weird math to convert cooked food to the raw nutritional value, which you didn't come close to calculating correctly. Dont be cheap, get a scale.


u told me it doesnt matter what they are cooked, and i know what they are raw so a scales useless. everything else i measure in cups. each package is 5lbs across 6 breasts. if one day i get 30 more protein and the next day i get 30 less im fine with that variance


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What about every other food you eat?
> 
> You need to get a scale. Each chicken breast does not weigh the same amount. Sometimes the package doesn't even weigh the amount the label says it does.
> 
> As it stands you are trying to do some weird math to convert cooked food to the raw nutritional value, which you didn't come close to calculating correctly. Dont be cheap, get a scale.


redid my math based on what u said about labels referring to raw weight and i should be right at 250g per day


----------



## Send0 (Feb 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> u told me it doesnt matter what they are cooked, and i know what they are raw so a scales useless. everything else i measure in cups. each package is 5lbs across 6 breasts. if one day i get 30 more protein and the next day i get 30 less im fine with that variance


Fuck you are so stubborn, secondly I never said it didn't matter if they were cooked or not.

It's like you're determined to ignore any guidance or help people give you. 

Good luck man, I won't be checking in here anymore.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 16, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Fuck you are so stubborn, secondly I never said it didn't matter if they were cooked or not.
> 
> It's like you're determined to ignore any guidance or help people give you.
> 
> Good luck man, I won't be checking in here anymore.


u said the nutrition facts refer to the raw size, i looked it up fda requires nutrition facts for raw meats to be listed for the raw weights. my chicken says 25g protein per 4 oz. that means uncooked ounces. so if im eating 40 ounces a day (measured prior to cooking) im getting 250g protein per day


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 18, 2022)

second leg day in a row with no knee pain. still a bit cautious. did pretty decent volume on quads. im scared to put more than 2 plates on the squat bar. changing from ppl to plpl til these bitches catch up. maybe gunna try for a heavy day 3 or 4 leg days from now. gunna try to be a bit patient, dont wanna have to take another 5 month break from quads altogether


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 22, 2022)

morning weight was around 187 2 weeks ago. woke up 182 today pissed off. going to bed around 190; not staying 182 for long. genuinely mad about it. gunna try to reach 190 morning weight 2 weeks from now, 200 in 6 weeks. may nake myself fat but im not gunna be skinny forever.


----------



## PZT (Feb 22, 2022)

looking pretty fkin lean, alittle fat gain wouldnt hurt to bad for some added muscle.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 22, 2022)

PZT said:


> looking pretty fkin lean, alittle fat gain wouldnt hurt to bad for some added muscle.


thanks. gunna start eating a bunch of peanuts again (dont tell the others, they get mad about it) just so i can see the scale move more


----------



## iGone (Feb 22, 2022)

Looking good in spite of taking nobody's advice 😉
Jokes, but do you have a little gyno?
No offense meant, genuinely curious.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> Looking good in spite of taking nobody's advice 😉
> Jokes, but do you have a little gyno?
> No offense meant, genuinely curious.


yeah. got a lilll bit from puberty, so I figured I'd have problems with it once I got on. First cycle I started at 50dbol (with 600testE) and they got puffy as hell and leaky within a week. I held off running an ai because I wanted to get with a girl and was worried I'd crash my estrogen and kill my sex drive. (stupidest decision i've made on this journey I think) I gave in and ran an ai about 20 days into the cycle, within 24 hours of starting arimidex (i had on hand before starting) all pain and leakyness and swelling subsided. The damage had already been done though, theres a decent sized lump under that one side u can see, the side with my watch. the other side isnt as hard but still puffs out a bit.
I've tried running raloxifene 60mgs for 50 days, not sure it made a difference. May try some other things, but I wanna get it cut out in a couple years when I have more money (hopefully). The shit kills my confidence; I'm in much better shape than all my peers here but still feel nervous to take my shirt off. Luckily most girls just think its puffy nipples or something, no one picks up that its actually breast tissue


----------



## iGone (Feb 23, 2022)

I'm surprised the Ralox didn't help, my buddy did 30 days ralox and had decent success of getting rid of puberty induced gyno at like 26.
On the surgery side, guy I used to lift with had it surgically removed but traded the gyno for some minor scarring


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 23, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm surprised the Ralox didn't help, my buddy did 30 days ralox and had decent success of getting rid of puberty induced gyno at like 26.
> On the surgery side, guy I used to lift with had it surgically removed but traded the gyno for some minor scarring


id be fine with that. i already scarred one side tryna get it out with an exacto knife lol


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 24, 2022)

Pretty mad about the damn scale. started throwing in peanutbutter just to get the weight sticking again. twice a day i'm having a shake (morning, pre workout) of 2 cups of oats and 4 servings peanut butter. gives me an additional almost 2500 calories per day. started thst today, we'll see if I'm consistent.  Even if the only other food I get in the day are my 3 chicken breasts, my macros still look pretty good.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 25, 2022)

deadlifted 5 plates. full lockout this time. was easy af. almost hit it for a double


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Pretty mad about the damn scale. started throwing in peanutbutter just to get the weight sticking again. twice a day i'm having a shake (morning, pre workout) of 2 cups of oats and 4 servings peanut butter. gives me an additional almost 2500 calories per day. started thst today, we'll see if I'm consistent.  Even if the only other food I get in the day are my 3 chicken breasts, my macros still look pretty good.


You do realize how stupid that is right?
Your body can only be so effective at partitioning calories. Just because you're on a blast doesn't mean you're going to have the bodily repair of Deadpool.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> You do realize how stupid that is right?
> Your body can only be so effective at partitioning calories. Just because you're on a blast doesn't mean you're going to have the bodily repair of Deadpool.


when i honestly track calories and am a bit above 3500 i lose weight


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> when i honestly track calories and am a bit above 3500 i lose weight


You should be honestly tracking calories every single day.
Adding in 2500 calories will not help the situation and you know it. Especially if majority of those calories are coming from a fat like PB


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 25, 2022)

iGone said:


> You should be honestly tracking calories every single day.
> Adding in 2500 calories will not help the situation and you know it. Especially if majority of those calories are coming from a fat like PB


i do track consistently. its the same food everyday so i dont have to write it down every time. ik the pb wont be helpin much with gainzz. I figure i'll finally get to see the scale move again though


----------



## iGone (Feb 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i do track consistently. its the same food everyday so i dont have to write it down every time. ik the pb wont be helpin much with gainzz. I figure i'll finally get to see the scale move again though


Yeah but seeing the scale move doesn't necessarily indicate what you want it to and you know that. 
Stop trying to feed yourself with instant gratification and just trust the process. 
You're not ignorant, you're just choosing to make poor choices.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 26, 2022)

diet update:
realized i can just blend chicken breasts into shakes and not have to eat anything. probably gunna do that with everything and never have to eat again. current diet macros are looking at 4 cups of oats (1200 calories) half small jar walmart peanutbutter (1240 calories) 3 chicken breast (1300 calories). green beans and corn pretty low calorie i dont add them up. 4-6 scoops of my whey adds in about 1600-2400 calories. i think its got some of that mass gainer shit. the scoops are kinda hefty.

does anyone know if my body will not get all the protein from the chicken once its in shake form? like how adding a bunch of whey or eggwhites some just passes through?


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> diet update:
> realized i can just blend chicken breasts into shakes and not have to eat anything. probably gunna do that with everything and never have to eat again. current diet macros are looking at 4 cups of oats (1200 calories) half small jar walmart peanutbutter (1240 calories) 3 chicken breast (1300 calories). green beans and corn pretty low calorie i dont add them up. 4-6 scoops of my whey adds in about 1600-2400 calories. i think its got some of that mass gainer shit. the scoops are kinda hefty.
> 
> does anyone know if my body will not get all the protein from the chicken once its in shake form? like how adding a bunch of whey or eggwhites some just passes through?


You have a huge lack of NUTRITION in your diet. 

All the vitamins and minerals are needed for proper bodily function, including muscle growth. You may be greatly limiting or halting your progress with this diet.


----------



## Yano (Feb 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> diet update:
> realized i can just blend chicken breasts into shakes and not have to eat anything. probably gunna do that with everything and never have to eat again. current diet macros are looking at 4 cups of oats (1200 calories) half small jar walmart peanutbutter (1240 calories) 3 chicken breast (1300 calories). green beans and corn pretty low calorie i dont add them up. 4-6 scoops of my whey adds in about 1600-2400 calories. i think its got some of that mass gainer shit. the scoops are kinda hefty.
> 
> does anyone know if my body will not get all the protein from the chicken once its in shake form? like how adding a bunch of whey or eggwhites some just passes through?


..... chicken shake ......


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> diet update:
> realized i can just blend chicken breasts into shakes and not have to eat anything. probably gunna do that with everything and never have to eat again. current diet macros are looking at 4 cups of oats (1200 calories) half small jar walmart peanutbutter (1240 calories) 3 chicken breast (1300 calories). green beans and corn pretty low calorie i dont add them up. 4-6 scoops of my whey adds in about 1600-2400 calories. i think its got some of that mass gainer shit. the scoops are kinda hefty.
> 
> does anyone know if my body will not get all the protein from the chicken once its in shake form? like how adding a bunch of whey or eggwhites some just passes through?


I swear to fucking god this better be a joke. 
If this isn't just a troll shitpost, then holy fuck I am ashamed of myself for even trying to give you the benefit of the doubt this whole time. 
You can't possibly be this retarded can you?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> I swear to fucking god this better be a joke.
> If this isn't just a troll shitpost, then holy fuck I am ashamed of myself for even trying to give you the benefit of the doubt this whole time.
> You can't possibly be this retarded can you?


I stopped trying to help for a reason. 😂


----------



## CJ (Feb 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I stopped trying to help for a reason. 😂


Is this the 10 lbs of peanuts for protein guy? 🤔


----------



## TODAY (Feb 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> I swear to fucking god this better be a joke.
> If this isn't just a troll shitpost, then holy fuck I am ashamed of myself for even trying to give you the benefit of the doubt this whole time.
> You can't possibly be this retarded can you?


Excuse me sir, but you have clearly never experienced the distinct culinary tradition of Valdosta, Georgia.

This guy probably has the best diet in the city.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> Is this the 10 lbs of peanuts for protein guy? 🤔


Yep, this is him. 😂


----------



## TODAY (Feb 26, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yep, this is him. 😂


I am eagerly anticipating the thread where Valdosta mistakes his scurvy for symptoms of high estrogen.


----------



## Yano (Feb 26, 2022)

Might I suggest reading ...


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Next post from Valdosta:

Hey guys seems like my teeth are literally rotting out of my skull, no idea why. Any advice? I'm tired all the time and my gums are bleeding, is this a high e2 side? I'm gonna throw 1mg ED of Arimidex and an extra 2 lbs of Nutella at it, maybe that'll help


----------



## Yano (Feb 26, 2022)

iGone said:


> Next post from Valdosta:
> 
> Hey guys seems like my teeth are literally rotting out of my skull, no idea why. Any advice? I'm tired all the time and my gums are bleeding, is this a high e2 side? I'm gonna throw 1mg ED of Arimidex and an extra 2 lbs of Nutella at it, maybe that'll help





It's actually really interesting to read a bit about Scurvy and see how many times  vitamin C has been discovered and forgotten as the cure through time. From the ancient Chinese carrying ginger aboard ships to early explorers carrying fruit on voyages and even planting trees at safe harbors to replenish supplies in the 14 and 1500s and then James Lind rediscovering it for the British in 1747.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 26, 2022)

Yano said:


> Might I suggest reading ...
> View attachment 18875


thats why i always run stanford orals.


----------



## iGone (Feb 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thats why i always run stanford orals.


I can't get the gif to work because I'm stupid but I have never rolled my eyes harder.


----------



## Valdosta (Feb 28, 2022)

trying to learn how to actually pose. morning weight mid 180s still. weekends throw off my diet and sleep schedule. overhead tricep movements are helping my upper arms blow up. gotta start focusing on forearms now, theyre looking pathetic. 4th leg day in a row without knee pain. the knees still uneasy, but I may be ready to start getting some strength back in my legs safely. still had to crop them out lol.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 28, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Hi fellas I'm gunna use this to log my progress. I'm pretty new to the game so hopefully we'll see some big changes in the future. Gunna post a summary of my only cycle so far, then will mainly use this for milestones.
> 
> *First Cycle:*
> 600mg Test E (10 weeks)
> ...


Nice gains  … when you compare both pics.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Feb 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> Please take no offense to this, but it's not a quick process. It takes years and years, I'm still working on it myself.
> 
> And there's no reason to run Tren on a 2nd cycle, especially when you had issues with your first.
> 
> Don't be impatient, it's a long process.


I agree with Mr CJ, being patient is the way to go. Besides you know what they say: patience is a virtue.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 28, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> diet update:
> realized i can just blend chicken breasts into shakes and not have to eat anything. probably gunna do that with everything and never have to eat again. current diet macros are looking at 4 cups of oats (1200 calories) half small jar walmart peanutbutter (1240 calories) 3 chicken breast (1300 calories). green beans and corn pretty low calorie i dont add them up. 4-6 scoops of my whey adds in about 1600-2400 calories. i think its got some of that mass gainer shit. the scoops are kinda hefty.
> 
> does anyone know if my body will not get all the protein from the chicken once its in shake form? like how adding a bunch of whey or eggwhites some just passes through?


Hell, just take a Mens 1 a day vitamin with a glass of water and skip the shake. Your body can make all the proteins it needs to function from your own skeletal muscle.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 1, 2022)

added tren at 210mg/wk. gunna run it for 3ish weeks


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 5, 2022)

picked up a lil puppy from the shelter yesterday. she moves funny. look how big her feet are.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 5, 2022)

She’s adorable. Looks like she might be part Irish Wolfhound. 

Good luck with your dog food bills!


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 5, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> She’s adorable. Looks like she might be part Irish Wolfhound.
> 
> Good luck with your dog food bills!


I've got plenty of alfredo to spare


----------



## PZT (Mar 5, 2022)

Thank you for getting a animal from a shelter, I am a sorry SOB that ends up with them at my house as "fosters" lol


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 19, 2022)

hulk mode via jorts. adding superdrol to my stack at 20mg pwo


----------



## iGone (Mar 19, 2022)

Looking thiccccc
Wtf is that thing in your head
I also love the jorts and the 1983 look


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 19, 2022)

iGone said:


> Looking thiccccc
> Wtf is that thing in your head
> I also love the jorts and the 1983 look


thats that peanutbutter kickin in. what bout my head?


----------



## iGone (Mar 19, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> thats that peanutbutter kickin in. what bout my head?


Is that your hair? Rocking the bowl cut to match the aesthetic eh? 😘


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 20, 2022)

iGone said:


> Is that your hair? Rocking the bowl cut to match the aesthetic eh? 😘


growing it out. gunna have anime hair, collar bone length


----------



## iGone (Mar 20, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> growing it out. gunna have anime hair, collar bone length


Slay queen 💅🌈


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 20, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> growing it out. gunna have anime hair, collar bone length


How old are you


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> How old are you


cant tell if thats a sarcastic dig or not cuz its the internet, but 22


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 20, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> cant tell if thats a sarcastic dig or not cuz its the internet, but 2


No it was a legitimate question.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No it was a legitimate question.


*that was supposed to say 22


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 20, 2022)

Didn't know you had a log.  Also noticed you changed your avi.  I wasn't aware that was you from your previous avi.  Way to go and will follow your journey.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 20, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Didn't know you had a log.  Also noticed you changed your avi.  I wasn't aware that was you from your previous avi.  Way to go and will follow your journey.


thanks. its half log half flame forum


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 23, 2022)

forgot to update here:
added superdrol to the stack
current stack:
750test
500deca
210tren
20sdrol

lifts:
505 deadlift
275 bench
315 squat

morning weight: 190
(stupid tren took some fluff away 😔)


----------



## CJ (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 23, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> forgot to update here:
> added superdrol to the stack
> current stack:
> 750test
> ...


Thats one hell of a stack for a second cycle, are you getting any mental sides from the deca and tren ?


----------



## Send0 (Mar 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thats one hell of a stack for a second cycle, are you getting any mental sides from the deca and tren ?


He loves prolactin, and hates his liver.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 23, 2022)

Seems like it


----------



## Send0 (Mar 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He loves prolactin, and hates his liver.


He also hates getting bloodwork. I asked him about it, and he said he didn't have enough money for superdrol and bloodwork. So he decided on superdrol.

I'm not even sure there's been a real break between his first blast and this one. 🤔


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 23, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He also hates getting bloodwork. I asked him about it, and he said he didn't have enough money for superdrol and bloodwork. So he decided on superdrol.
> 
> I'm not even sure there's been a real break between his first blast and this one. 🤔


Bro bloodwork is 90 dollars?


----------



## Send0 (Mar 23, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Bro bloodwork is 90 dollars?


I know... but Valdosta doesn't give any fucks. I mean it was hell to get him to stop eating 30 eggs a day, and nothing but peanuts. Then when he did change he decided to go with nothing but oats and throwing chicken breast in a blender.

He's going to do what he wants. When you're young apparently you are only capable of thinking very short term, like 1 month out at best 😂


----------



## CJ (Mar 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Bro bloodwork is 90 dollars?


Do you know how many peanuts $90 can buy?

*it's about 630,000 wholesale.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Do you know how many peanuts $90 can buy?
> 
> *it's about 630,000 wholesale.


But how much is that in bowls chicken Alfredo, or blended peanut butter chicken shakes?


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> But how much is that in bowls chicken Alfredo, or blended peanut butter chicken shakes?


Yeah I threw up a little reading that. 🤮


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thats one hell of a stack for a second cycle, are you getting any mental sides from the deca and tren ?


havent taken a break yet so its technically my first cycle 😀
If i keep it up I can go pro off my first cycle


hard_gains said:


> Yeah I threw up a little reading that. 🤮


theyre not bad. i can get like 2500 calories down in 2 minutes. used to take me an hour


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Mar 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> havent taken a break yet so its technically my first cycle 😀
> If i keep it up I can go pro off my first cycle
> 
> theyre not bad. i can get like 2500 calories down in 2 minutes. used to take me an hour


Thats a horrible mind set for longevity brother.


----------



## iGone (Mar 24, 2022)

I know we give you a hard time but please don't end up another statistic and fuck yourself up beyond repair for one big blast. 
Get your blood work done too ya cunt.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 24, 2022)

iGone said:


> I know we give you a hard time but please don't end up another statistic and fuck yourself up beyond repair for one big blast.
> Get your blood work done too ya cunt.


gimme 80 dollar


----------



## Send0 (Mar 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> gimme 80 dollar


You had the money, but blew it on superdrol. 🙄


----------



## iGone (Mar 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> gimme 80 dollar


You really should've prioritized that over any of the substances you're on.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 24, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You had the money, but blew it on superdrol. 🙄


didnt "blow it" if it gives me gains


----------



## iGone (Mar 24, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> didnt "blow it" if it gives me gains


Yeah well if you keep it up, it's going to gain you a cemetery plot or a fancy urn. 
Don't kill yourself Skippy.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 24, 2022)

iGone said:


> Yeah well if you keep it up, it's going to gain you a cemetery plot or a fancy urn.
> Don't kill yourself Skippy.


I know you don't like this @Valdosta , but this is exactly why you get so much shit in your thread. You have a very myopic point of view, only looking as far as tomorrow.

bloodwork can help you optimize your stack so that you can get the most out of your gains. A body under stress does not grow well, regardless of how much hormones you throw at it. Sometimes it is beneficial to reduce compounds or drop a compound entirely. Blood work can help you do that.

plus you are 21. You have your whole life ahead of you. It'd be a shame to fuck your liver, kidneys, or other organs just because your mindset is more drugs = more gains.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 26, 2022)

Seems people have been getting a bit more fed up with my decisions recently. I consider just about everyone here my friend, but this place is starting to become a social media addiction for me; I catch myself refreshing the new posts and reading the chat box way more frequently than I'd like to admit. I'm gunna ease out of here a little bit. I'll be back to post milestones and updates, 200 morning weight, 3 plate bench type, injuries and things. Current stats:
192 morning weight,
505 deadlift,
275 bench,
fuk squats.
if u wanna keep in touch or something dm me ur sc if ur young enough to know what that stands for.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Seems people have been getting a bit more fed up with my decisions recently. I consider just about everyone here my friend, but this place is starting to become a social media addiction for me; I catch myself refreshing the new posts and reading the chat box way more frequently than I'd like to admit. I'm gunna ease out of here a little bit. I'll be back to post milestones and updates, 200 morning weight, 3 plate bench type, injuries and things. Current stats:
> 192 morning weight,
> 505 deadlift,
> 275 bench,
> ...



Just use the forum for what you need, not for your entertainment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yano (Mar 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Seems people have been getting a bit more fed up with my decisions recently. I consider just about everyone here my friend, but this place is starting to become a social media addiction for me; I catch myself refreshing the new posts and reading the chat box way more frequently than I'd like to admit. I'm gunna ease out of here a little bit. I'll be back to post milestones and updates, 200 morning weight, 3 plate bench type, injuries and things. Current stats:
> 192 morning weight,
> 505 deadlift,
> 275 bench,
> ...


Dad mode incoming ,, sit down shut up and awayyyyyyy we go !!!

Some folks might be losing patience with you lately and you get scolded and schooled on a few things because you choose not to listen. People have paid in sweat blood and tears to earn the wisdom they choose to share with you for the love of a sport and the friendship of a kindred spirit , don't you ever throw that away or disrespect it. 

People have a lot more experience with these compounds than you do and have been trying to help you. 

You think that's just for fun ? or maybe people see a bit of themselves in you and don't want to see you make some of the horrible mistakes they have made ? 

Pipe down I ain't done talking ... 

It's because they see some of themselves in you and the dedication and hard work you have put in. That dedication and hard work is what makes you worthy of teaching how to do things the right way an not just letting you keep being a half ass for Christ sakes. 

Patience is not just some bitches name. Having it can keep you alive.

I still don't need to hear a word out of you just sit there and listen ...

What I think you are doing is running away from hearing the truth , this will not help you in the least little bit. Scampering away from all us old fuckers rattling on and on about health precautions ,,,, will not keep you healthy. 

Now if you are truly taking a break and just easing back because of too much screen time hey that's great I'm all for a good dose of reality now and then just don't try to fool yourself or any of us if that isn't the case. 

There , I'm done. 

Now if you got some thing to say other than a few apologies to the folks around here that have been trying to help you and all you've done is act like a know it all and a smart ass. Do it while you're out mowing the grass, the engine should drown out the nonsense. 

Go on Git ! .... damn kids. The shit I gota stop and do in the middle of my day .... Jeeesus.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 26, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Seems people have been getting a bit more fed up with my decisions recently. I consider just about everyone here my friend, but this place is starting to become a social media addiction for me; I catch myself refreshing the new posts and reading the chat box way more frequently than I'd like to admit. I'm gunna ease out of here a little bit. I'll be back to post milestones and updates, 200 morning weight, 3 plate bench type, injuries and things. Current stats:
> 192 morning weight,
> 505 deadlift,
> 275 bench,
> ...


We're on your ass because we sincerely care.

We're on your ass because everything you have been doing is horrible for your health.

We are not bitching for the sake of bitching. We are on your ass because we see a young man with his entire future ahead of him, and he's risking it all just for immediate satisfaction of trying to get some gains.

You are going to hurt yourself if you don't change your approach, and I really don't want to see that happen.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> forgot to update here:
> added superdrol to the stack
> current stack:
> 750test
> ...


Steroids and bodybuilding may not be for you. Nothing wrong with your stack per SE but notice you are posting lifts but you are not a powerlifter. You cannot be successful at both, not jf you want to get to the top and since you don't even SQUAT it's absurd you even feel the need to post numbers. You are impressing no one, the powerlifters on this forum for sure and the body builders um I'm not impressed, for sure. 

Not long ago I was taking almost exactly the same cycle you posted, superdrol tren test same dosages exactly and I rotated eq to primo to deca. Little Gh no insulin and I was 260+ BBBG MSG Millard and mac11wildcat can all vouch for that. Granted, I lost my mind and fell in love with an overseas source who isnt even a female because he likes cats, but that's neither here nor there really. 

Point being, 70lbs is a shit ton of weight to give up dude I was taking THE SAME GEAR YOU ARE. 

The moral of the story is that I trained over 10-12 years before I messed around with steroids. In fact when I started that cycle on meso it was my first genuine true cycle ever. At 40 years old, hard to believe. I've tried gear here and there over the years and, shockingly I know, self destructed time and time again. I never was on more than a couple shots I'd freak out throw the gear away or destroy jt and binge on stimulants until I was ready to rebuild again. 

My genetics are pretty good, ok, response to gear real good, I know how to train and eat. But my weakness was always consistency, until recently anyway. 

My point is that you are, so far, not showing anything that says pro bodybuilder. At all. There is something missing and having talked to you privately I feel that something is maturity. I know your genetics are pretty good, but you are taking too much gear for your age and development and you have NO idea how to eat or train and worse, pay attention because this is important, YOU DONT LISTEN TO NOBODY. Lord knows I tried to get through and you're still a fucking punk kid who doesn't know shit. No one is born knowing how to bodybuild we have to learn from others and compare our own experjences to theirs and forge our own path. 

You are blind, you cannot see, and worse than that, those with sight you ignore. If you dont grow up and humble yourself and listen to what your elders tell you guess what you will accomplish in bodybuilding and in life? Something, possibly, but certainly nothing remotely close to your potential. 

I personally wrote you off a while back because I observed you in chat bemoaning oh poor Valdosta, you think you might have sneezed a few hours back and, gosh, not on leg day! Shoot, why is it always leg day that you get sick?! So unfair! Darnit! 

I saw you say almost exactly that even with that bitch attitude and I quietly left I said nothing. I had written a solid leg workout for you and it being week two I expected to see progress and you had MISSED BOTH LEG WORKOUTS. From a fucking sneeze! You sneezed and stayed home from leg day!

Stop taking performance enhancing drugs, you are just going to hurt yourself. I'm very serious. Stick to smoking pot hell learn how to use a tattoo gun so you can feed yourself and let grown men do what they do. We know you want to be a man and someday you may earn that right but today I'm sorry son, your application is being denied. 

Wish you the best. 

MM


----------



## Valdosta (Apr 20, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Steroids and bodybuilding may not be for you. Nothing wrong with your stack per SE but notice you are posting lifts but you are not a powerlifter. You cannot be successful at both, not jf you want to get to the top and since you don't even SQUAT it's absurd you even feel the need to post numbers. You are impressing no one, the powerlifters on this forum for sure and the body builders um I'm not impressed, for sure.
> 
> Not long ago I was taking almost exactly the same cycle you posted, superdrol tren test same dosages exactly and I rotated eq to primo to deca. Little Gh no insulin and I was 260+ BBBG MSG Millard and mac11wildcat can all vouch for that. Granted, I lost my mind and fell in love with an overseas source who isnt even a female because he likes cats, but that's neither here nor there really.
> 
> ...


i skipped 1 day for the flu and hit legs the next day. They're growing. I'm past my knee problem


----------



## Valdosta (Apr 20, 2022)

Update:
New job. Good hours, good money.
It's got me on a good sleep schedule, which I rely on heavily for diet. (my diet sucks when my hours are fucked up)
Dropped tren and sdrol 2 weeks into the sdrol cuz tren was at about 5 weeks and got bad sides
Currently running 750 test 500 deca 50dbol pwo.
1 month left on deca, then upping test to 1g.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 20, 2022)

You can’t be successful at powerlifting and bodybuilding? 
Wtf? Justin Harris, Stan Efferding, Ronnie Coleman, Branch Warren.. just to name a few. 

Big lifts don’t matter? Dante Trudel would call bullshit all day. The biggest guys are the strongest.
@Methyl mike hes gonna hurt himself? He’s young. 
Do you even get bloodwork done? 
You take a ton of drugs too and you’re older. 
Look in the mirror at you and your situation before you sling shit.
This why alot of young guys don’t listen. 

Telling someone to quit? 
He’s got a good physique. 
He’s learning, the hard way. I learned the hard way too.


----------



## Cronus (Apr 20, 2022)

@Valdosta I've been reading through this thread since yesterday, and I have a question.

You have a pretty good physique.

Have you actually come off cycle since you started this log in October? If you haven't then have you done bloodwork and can you share it?

I'm interested to see what a person's blood work looks like after they've been on multiple compounds for 6+ months. I don't care if the bloodwork looks good or bad. I am just interested in general.


----------



## RiR0 (Apr 20, 2022)

Can’t be a bodybuilder and power lifter….


----------



## Valdosta (Apr 20, 2022)

Cronus said:


> @Valdosta I've been reading through this thread since yesterday, and I have a question.
> 
> You have a pretty good physique.
> 
> ...


haven't done it. gunna blast up to the one year mark.  then we'll see what bloods look like after a year of blasting. may get it sometime beforehand though. idk
August is one year, not October


----------



## Cronus (Apr 20, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> haven't done it. gunna blast up to the one year mark.  then we'll see what bloods look like after a year of blasting. may get it sometime beforehand though. idk
> August is one year, not October


Thanks for the reply. I'll be following your log.


----------



## Valdosta (Apr 20, 2022)

Cronus said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'll be following your log.


dont get mad if i forgot the whole bloodwork thing


----------



## Cronus (Apr 20, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> dont get mad if i forgot the whole bloodwork thing


No problem with me... I'm following to see the transformation. Take care man.


----------



## VaIdosta (May 4, 2022)

New acct ig im not getting my old one back. Been doing chicken and rice recently, works way better than pasta. I get easily get in 6000+ calories a day, but am shooting for 4500. Morning weights around 187, trying to break 200 morning weight before august, thatll be my 1 year enhanced mark. had to get ground chicken instead of breasts past couple days because walmarts been out. turns out chicken and rice shakes work way better than chicken and peanutbutter. smells bad but has no flavor (only doing this for the days i have to do ground chicken; ground chicken tastes like shit)


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 4, 2022)

VaIdosta said:


> New acct ig im not getting my old one back. Been doing chicken and rice recently, works way better than pasta. I get easily get in 6000+ calories a day, but am shooting for 4500. Morning weights around 187, trying to break 200 morning weight before august, thatll be my 1 year enhanced mark. had to get ground chicken instead of breasts past couple days because walmarts been out. turns out chicken and rice shakes work way better than chicken and peanutbutter. smells bad but has no flavor (only doing this for the days i have to do ground chicken; ground chicken tastes like shit)


Thats the most disgusting thing I've ever heard in my life, but good job hitting your cals. What did you think of your Tren run? I'm planning on doing 6-8 weeks starting 150 mg a week and going up 50 mg every two weeks


----------



## VaIdosta (May 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thats the most disgusting thing I've ever heard in my life, but good job hitting your cals. What did you think of your Tren run? I'm planning on doing 6-8 weeks starting 150 mg a week and going up 50 mg every two weeks


Disappointed again. First time I ran it at 300, sides fucked me so hard I lost progress because I couldn't eat or sleep. This recent run I was just at 210/wk, slept better, got pretty vascular a couple weeks in, slight strength gains maybe, but had to drop it 5 weeks in because it hurt my head again. Isn't something I'm looking to run again til I'm at the stage I actually need it. sticking to test with dbol here and there for a while


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 4, 2022)

VaIdosta said:


> Disappointed again. First time I ran it at 300, sides fucked me so hard I lost progress because I couldn't eat or sleep. This recent run I was just at 210/wk, slept better, got pretty vascular a couple weeks in, slight strength gains maybe, but had to drop it 5 weeks in because it hurt my head again. Isn't something I'm looking to run again til I'm at the stage I actually need it. sticking to test with dbol here and there for a while


I'll let you know how mine run goes. I'm going to be running at slight deficit, everything i've read and been told points to it being a great recomp/cutting agent.


----------



## VaIdosta (May 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I'll let you know how mine run goes. I'm going to be running at slight deficit, everything i've read and been told points to it being a great recomp/cutting agent.


definitely true. i've been on a huge surplus both runs and tren was still like a pause button for the scale


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 4, 2022)

VaIdosta said:


> definitely true. i've been on a huge surplus both runs and tren was still like a pause button for the scale


Have you thought about deca for your bulk?


----------



## VaIdosta (May 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Have you thought about deca for your bulk?


been on it since december. no way to tell if it's doing anything because it takes so long to kick in and I ran it alongside a wide variety of things. Doesn't seem worth it to me. Makes my pins too big to fit in delts and i kinda got deca dick for a lil bit. Not sure I made any more progress than I wouldve made without it. Staying on it for 3 more weeks to finish up my last vial but won't be running it again for a while


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 4, 2022)

VaIdosta said:


> been on it since december. no way to tell if it's doing anything because it takes so long to kick in and I ran it alongside a wide variety of things. Doesn't seem worth it to me. Makes my pins too big to fit in delts and i kinda got deca dick for a lil bit. Not sure I made any more progress than I wouldve made without it. Staying on it for 3 more weeks to finish up my last vial but won't be running it again for a while


Have you just been throwing the kitchen sink at your physique for the past year?


----------



## VaIdosta (May 4, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Have you just been throwing the kitchen sink at your physique for the past year?


pretty much. went from natty to using test, dbol, tren, adrol, deca, and sdrol within 6 months


----------



## Valdosta (May 8, 2022)

Mugzy gave me my acct back. 
no progress update. in a rough patch rn.


----------



## RiR0 (May 8, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> Mugzy gave me my acct back.
> no progress update. in a rough patch rn.


Why are you in a rough patch


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why are you in a rough patch


Skippy is out of stock. 🥜🥜🥜🥜🥜🥜


----------



## Valdosta (May 9, 2022)

gunna spend this week tuning my diet to see how many calories i can consistently get down. once I figure out what works im gunna look into a basic bulking stack to run for 12 weeks


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> gunna spend this week tuning my diet to see how many calories i can consistently get down. once I figure out what works im gunna look into a basic bulking stack to run for 12 weeks


Ever ran EQ?


----------



## Valdosta (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Ever ran EQ?


ive really thought about it. still on the fence


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ive really thought about it. still on the fence


Always seemed to be low in sides but I don’t think I ever pushed it enough with that compound


----------



## Valdosta (May 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Always seemed to be low in sides but I don’t think I ever pushed it enough with that compound


if its anything like dbol im sure id love it but i'm planning on high test soon and have been getting annoyed with high volume pins


----------



## PZT (May 10, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> if its anything like dbol im sure id love it but i'm planning on high test soon and have been getting annoyed with high volume pins


Hard to compare an oral to and injectable. I always loved orals and did a bunch of dumb stuff with them. 

I always had bad sides from high test. I wanna try like 750 again but usually 500 is ok for me. 

I only do long esters now days for that very reason


----------



## Trenbologna13 (May 10, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ive really thought about it. still on the fence


Tren ace 300 a week


----------



## Trenbologna13 (May 10, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> if its anything like dbol im sure id love it but i'm planning on high test soon and have been getting annoyed with high volume pins


you got your account back lol


----------



## Valdosta (May 10, 2022)

Trenbologna13 said:


> you got your account back lol


i see ur not grounded for falling for that sugar momma scam anymore 🤣


----------

